# Overheating? Sony Vaio F Series



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I just recently bought the Sony Vaio F Series notebook laptop.

and I just started playing games on it...the air vents usually don't shoot out hot air when im using the internet/watching a movie...but when i play video games it shoots out really really hot air...almost will burn me if i keep my hand there for to long...i have 2 extra fan mount on the bottom of it and i keep it out the bag on a hard surface when i play games...but should this be happening and will it be ok for my laptop? i dont think they'd make a laptop for gaming if it would melt playing a game...but than again maybe i'm wrong..let me hear your opinion.

Thanks!
~Pyro


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Pyro, 

If it still works and the laptop itself isn't running too hot, it should be normal. I'm agree that laptops are not made for hardcore playing


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Laptops overheat as does any slimline computer as the components can't get cooled properly.

It wont get hot when your not doing anything intensive like browsing the net but as soon as you start playing a game it will. However good laptops get for gaming they will always get hot because of the confined space inside.


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok. When should I be careful of it? like when should i shut the game down if it catchs on fire? XD trying to be serious not a joke... but if i hear parts frying or anything?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the system will shut itself down before fire, when you get a BSOD you can be 90% sure if gaming its due to heat.


----------



## pucky (Feb 28, 2011)

hey i also have a vaio f series and mine used to get pretty hot playing games too but it never lagged due to it and no where near BSOD.
HOWEVER, i did get a virus at one point and so i reinstalled windows and after doing so the laptop has never been the same again... when i play a game it plays fine for a while on max gfx as it used to but at some point in the game the fan goes crazy and the frame rate drops from around 70fps to 9 or 10. after a couple of minutes it goes back to normal but then a few minutes later it would do the same again. My vaio is aparently not affected by the f-series overheating problem: http://support.vaio.sony.eu/computing/vaio/programs/f11cw2/index.aspx
but it is definately overheating.

when i reinstalled i used sonys support site to get the drivers and everything but nothing i do seems to fix it (not even playing on min gfx which it should be able to handle no prob)

please can someone let me know if they know whats wrong and/or how to fix it
thanks

----EDIT----

btw laptop is sony vaio f-series vpcf11s1e
i7 cpu @1.60 GHz (x4)
6.00 GB RAM
Nvidia 330M gfx card (1GB)
graphics driver was up to date a week ago using nvidias drivers, then i uninstalled it and used sonys recomended but still did not fix
any other info needed just ask


----------



## Kabayka (May 7, 2011)

i am having the same problem that pucky has stated. I am not sure it is caused by a virus, as neither of my installed anti-virus softwares showed anything. It is very annoying to drop down to 2 fps , with crackling noise and such, especially in competetive online play as i do. As pucky said lowering Gfx settings dont do anything. The same happens in 800x600 with some indie game, or WoW in a 40man city raid at peak time, so i dont think it is caused by overheating or overuseing the computer as i never got overheating crash, and the computer is 10 months old. The problem started about 1 -2 months ago. 

Tech specs are:
Sony vaio F-series vpcf1290x
17" 1920x1080
1gig Nvidia 330M
i7 @ 1.73
4gig of ram
7200rpm 250gigabyte HDD
Stock installed Windows 7 with auto updates always being installed, and every sony bloatware is uninstalled


The problem is really annoying, not only for being what it is, but for being so mysterious, i cant find anything about this, and the first thing i found after googling around for hours was pucky's post. I am relieved that im not the only one, and i hope someone can help me out with this, thank you guys in advance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Kabayka said:


> i am having the same problem that pucky has stated. I am not sure it is caused by a virus, as neither of my installed anti-virus softwares showed anything. It is very annoying to drop down to 2 fps , with crackling noise and such, especially in competetive online play as i do. As pucky said lowering Gfx settings dont do anything. The same happens in 800x600 with some indie game, or WoW in a 40man city raid at peak time, so i dont think it is caused by overheating or overuseing the computer as i never got overheating crash, and the computer is 10 months old. The problem started about 1 -2 months ago.
> 
> Tech specs are:
> Sony vaio F-series vpcf1290x
> ...


please start your own thread instead of hijacking someone elses. it can be confusing for the people trying to help when there is more than one person on a thread needing help because sometimes you can have the same issue as someone else but have a different solution to it.


----------

